

Solving JavaScript Async Issues the Easy Way, With Events - bittersweetryan
http://blog.bittersweetryan.com/2012/07/solving-javascript-async-issues-easy.html

======
andy_herbert
The very first example on that post is at best misleading, and at worse just
plain wrong. b() will be called after a() has returned, unless of course an
asynchronous call is made to a function such as XMLHTTPRequest whilst passing
a callback function.

Javascript's async 'issues' are not an issue at all, all that is required is a
little effort to learn Javascript..

